# هل يتوجب تركيب محبس عدم رجوع عند ال Zone Control Valves ؟



## ramyacademy (14 ديسمبر 2014)

هل يتوجب تركيب محبس عدم رجوع عند ال Zone Control Valves ؟ 

و ان كان الاجابة بنعم فهل تركيب PRV عند ال ZCV يغنى عن تركيب محبس عدم الرجوع؟


----------



## toktok66 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

يتوجب تركيب صمام عدم رجوع في حاله واحده فقط. وهي النظام المزدوج رشاشات وكباين 2.5" على نفس الرايزر 

محبس خفض الضغط ليس له علاقه بصمام عدم الرجوع ولكل منهم وظيفه مختلفه فاجابه السؤال الثاني لايغني


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بالاضافة الى ما قاله المهندس توك توك يجب ايضا تركيب محبس عدم رجوع في حالة وجود زونات في ادوار مختلفة ، حيث في حالة حدوث حريق في دور منخفض قد يؤدي ذلك الى ضعف الضغط في الدور الاعلى في حالة عدم وجود محبس عدم رجوع


----------



## ramyacademy (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم يا أكابر المنتدى


----------



## fayek9 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

أؤيد كلام المهندسين توك توك ومهندس هشام


----------



## toktok66 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

هشام فكري محمد قال:


> بالاضافة الى ما قاله المهندس توك توك يجب ايضا تركيب محبس عدم رجوع في حالة وجود زونات في ادوار مختلفة ، حيث في حالة حدوث حريق في دور منخفض قد يؤدي ذلك الى ضعف الضغط في الدور الاعلى في حالة عدم وجود محبس عدم رجوع


نقطه مهمه بارك الله فيك طيب لو *عندي دور واحد فقط* لا اركبه ايضا ؟؟؟
اعتقد انه يجب تركيبه في جميع حالات الخزان الارضي ( والله اعلم ) وذلك لسببين مهمين (من راي الخاص) ان محبس عدم الرجوع له وظيفه اخرى خفيه وهي انه يعمل ك water hummer prevent 
والسبب الاخر لتفادي حدوث ما يعرف ب false alarm الناتج عن مرور فقاعات الهواء في النظام عبر الزون كنترول مسببه انذار كاذب

مطلوب التعقيب من المهندسين الافاضل

واسعد بالنقاش معكم على الدوام


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

لدينا في حالة الأبنية متعدد الطوابق:

8.16.1.5 Floor Control Valve Assemblies.
8.16.1.5.1* Multistory buildings exceeding two stories in height shall be provided with a floor control valve, check valve, main drain valve, and flow switch for isolation, control, and annunciation of water flow on each floor level.
8.16.1.5.2 The floor control valve, check valve, main drain valve, and flow switch required by 8.16.1.6.3 shall not be required where sprinklers on the top level of a multistory building are supplied by piping on the floor below.
8.16.1.5.3 The floor control valve, check valve, main drain valve, and flow switch required by 8.16.1.6.3 shall not be required where the total area of all floors combined does not exceed the system protection area limitations of 8.2.1.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

وتعقيبا على كلام المهندس toktok66 ... هناك نقطة في الكود وهي :

6.9.2 Waterflow Detection Devices.
6.9.2.1 Wet Pipe Systems. The alarm apparatus for a wet pipe system shall consist of a listed alarm check valve or other listed waterflow detection alarm device with the necessary attachments required to give an alarm.

والمعروف أن alarm check valve سيعمل بنفس دور محبس عدم الرجوع ...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

وأيضا كما ذكر الأخوة الأفاضل ... في صاعد النظام المدمج ( رشاش - صناديق ) يتم تركيب محبس عدم رجوع على الخط المغذي للرشاشات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

وأيضا في النظام متعدد الصواعد .. يتم تركيب محبس عدم رجوع على كل صاعد
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

Each connection from a standpipe that is part of a combined system to a sprinkler system shall have an individual control valve and check valve of the same size as the connection.
وذلك ضمن فقرة 8.17.5.2.2


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

وكما ذكر المهندس toktok66

Check valves can be required to prevent false waterflow signals on floors where sprinklers have not activated — for example, floor systems interconnected to two supply risers.

في فقرة A.8.17.1.6


----------

